# Faço questão/ fazer questão



## Analitita

*Qué significa en español "Faço questão"???*
*Obrigada!!!!*


----------



## Vanda

Bienvenida Analitita, 

Veja aqui no dicionário que fica acima no fórum.


----------



## spielenschach

*Faço questão*
Insisto; estou muito empenhado; tem de aceitar;(Insisto; estoy mucho empeñado; tiene de aceitar;)


----------



## Analitita

Gracias!!! Me dieron una lista larga de expresiones y no sabía con seguridad que significaba esta.
BESOSSS


----------



## Moixe

Spielenschach:  
estoy mucho empeñado  =  Estoy *muy* empeñado  (en...)
tiene de aceitar = Tiene *que aceptar*


----------



## KHALIFAH

Boa Noite

Estou querendo entender corretamente o significado de essa expressão. Agradeço a ajuda de Vocês.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## coquis14

Hola* Khalifah*:
La definición está en el diccionario y también se trató en un hilo anteriormente.
Saludos


----------



## Dianette

Hola ! 

es como decir : "Yo insisto" 

Por ejemplo: "eu faco questao de voce vir na minha casa hoje" 

Se entiende que es una invitación a mi casa y que yo insisto, no acepto un no por respuesta.

Saludos


----------



## Espinharas

KHALIFAH said:


> Boa Noite
> 
> Estou querendo entender corretamente o significado de essa expressão. Agradeço a ajuda de Vocês.
> 
> Cumprimentos.


 
Olá, Kalifah.
É interessante também não confundir com outra expressão parecida:

1) Fazer questão de: insistir
Ex: - Hoje, quem paga a conta sou eu.
- Não, vamos ao menos dividir.
- De jeito nenhum. Eu faço questão de pagar!

2) Fazer questão: colocar dificuldade, fazer confusão
Ex: O empregado do banco fez questão por causa de um letra que estava errada.
Maria faz questão por qualquer bobagem.
Saudações.


----------



## KHALIFAH

Muito obrigado Espinharas y todos Vocês. Esses aí são os exemplos que eu precisava. É bem clara a diferência entre as duas formas da expressão.


----------



## canada2000

tambien se puede decir que significa TENER LA INTENCION DE , CORRIJANME SI ESTOY EQUIVOCADO


----------



## Dianette

Como en todo idioma, depende del contexto.

"Eu faco questao de ir lhe visitar" - podría ser interpretado como: 

"yo insisto en irle a visitar" más que "yo tengo la intención de irte a visitar".

¡Saludos!

Diana


----------



## canada2000

Dianette said:


> Como en todo idioma, depende del contexto.
> 
> "Eu faco questao de ir lhe visitar" - podría ser interpretado como:
> 
> "yo insisto en irle a visitar" más que "yo tengo la intención de irte a visitar".
> 
> ¡Saludos!
> 
> Diana


 muchas gracias dianette , entiendo


----------



## Billie Ro

¿Y en este contexto, qué significa exactamente? Gracias.

Ainda era com caneta-tinteiro, e aquela tin-ta Parker azul-real *de que você fazia tanta questão*. Pode ficarsossegado, que está bem guardada.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Que tu querías tanto usar.


----------



## Billie Ro

Ok, entonces sería algo así como "aquella tinta que tanto te gustaba usar". 
¡Gracias!


----------



## Dianette

Hola! 

"fazer questão" - es insistir, exigir.

"Faço questão de acompañar você" - "Yo insisto en acompañarte!" 

Es una gentileza.

"Eu faço questão de pagar o jantar" - "No se preocupen, yo pago con gusto." 

Entonces sería algo como "aquella tinta que él siempre usaba, exigía usar, insistía en usar".



Billie Ro said:


> Ok, entonces sería algo así como "aquella tinta que tanto te gustaba usar".
> ¡Gracias!



Saludos!!


----------



## spielenschach

> Spielenschach:
> estoy mucho empeñado = Estoy *muy* empeñado (en...)
> tiene de aceitar = Tiene *que aceptar*


Gracias


----------

